
Show HN: A payroll system developed with React and Solidty for Ethereum - zhuxuefeng1994
https://github.com/Xuefeng-Zhu/payroll
======
skibz
Tet is not mentioned anywhere in the source code of this project and is also
the name of another Show HN post from forty minutes +/\- prior.

Presumably a mistake?

~~~
zhuxuefeng1994
Thank you for pointing out. Tet is a typo

------
quickthrower2
Tethered to fiat? Or rollercoaster salaries?

------
redindian75
Is there a video or demo/screenshots?

